# Ironclad 2 - Deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (19. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ironclad 2 - Deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ironclad 2 - Deutscher Trailer


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

Teil 1 war nicht wirklich schlecht. Bin mal auf den Nachfolger gespannt.


----------



## FlorianStangl (19. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Teil 1 war nicht wirklich schlecht. Bin mal auf den Nachfolger gespannt.


Ja, den fand ich auch überraschend gut


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2014)

Bin ich auch gespannt - Teil 1 hab ich mir damals auf DVD geholt und fand den eigentlich ganz gut gelungen.
Gibt eh zu wenige gute Mittelalterfilme 

edit: 
Huuch .. was machtn Catelyn Stark da?


----------



## AmigaInvader (19. Juni 2014)

Warum gibt es immer ein Sequel von den ganz schlechten Filmen?
Das war Sinnloses gemetzel, langweilige Story und Efekt Hascherrei mit einem
Templer als Hauptperson.

Ganz schlechter Film!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Ich fand den ersten Teil sehr gut und unterhaltsam, auch die teils krassen Kampfszenen haben IMHO gezeigt, dass es damals eben nicht so "sauber" anging wie in vielen Mittelalter-Filmen, wo man mal eben die Klinge im Gegner "versenkt" und er dann blutlos zusammenbricht...    Lieber so einen eher "dreckigen" Film mit kleinen Schwächen als weichgespülte FSK12-Ritterfilme...  

Lediglich die Logik des "Hauptproblems" im Film war irgendwie Unsinn: da steht eine kleine Burg mitten in England auf rel. flachem Gebiet, wo quasi die letzten "Rebellen" sich noch aufhalten - wozu unbedingt diese Burg erobern? Das macht an sich keinen Sinn, die hätte man doch einfach links liegen lassen können und vlt ein kleines Feldlager als Wache einrichten können, bis die Kerle in der Burg von allein verrecken...  ^^


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2014)

Mich hat der Erstling auch relativ gut unterhalten, was aber eher an Paul Giamatti lag.
Und der ist in Teil 2 nicht dabei.


----------

